# Where's Waldo?



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Played another game of "Where's Waldo". The calves are hitting the ground with a bad case of wander lust this year. As I was out yet again looking for the missing miscreant, at 4 am, mamma hadn't even passed the placenta yet and was bellowing her head off, I found a calf but it wasn't mine. Found that out after I lugged it half a mile back to the corrals in the dark and down a steep hill. Got it in to mamma who instantly rejected it. Milked the cow and bottle fed the calf. Later, I happened to look in the bull/steer pasture and darned if there wasn't a calf out there looking for milk where there was none to be had: mamma liked that one.

Got the neighbor out of bed so we could play "Where's Waldo's mamma? at a respectable 7 am on a Sunday morning.

It's amazing how far a calf less than 2 hours old can travel.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

A lot of our cross-fences are/were 2 wire barbwire, and we used those fields for calving, so I know how it can go :gaah: 

These days we have mostly added a wire or put up some field fence and it works great, but... if the calf does get on the other side good luck getting it to find the gate. With the old fence things usually sorted themselves out in short order when a calf got hungry, these days it's up to the human.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ain't That The Truth!


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

I've never had enough cows to have that problem. 

But I did have over twenty goat does kid on the same night in freezing rain and sleet and snow. It was pandalerium, trying to match up kids and does. We drank lots of coffee that night.

Glad it got sorted out right Clem!


----------

